
Which companies have offer the best remote perks? - outofoffice
https://outofofficeapp.typeform.com/to/T7ZPtK
======
outofoffice
My startup (Out Of Office) is collecting research for an upcoming blog post.
Please help! Our goal is to understand if people are liking the current WFH
situation, where we're all struggling, and what you predict for the future of
work.

We also wanna know which companies offer more than an external keyboard :)

Looking forward to the discussion! Also we'd love it if you took our survey:
[https://bit.ly/theWFHsurvey](https://bit.ly/theWFHsurvey)

↑ We’re giving away $100 gift cards to support local restaurants as a small
token of appreciation.

